# Will the iPad blend?



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 5, 2010)

YouTube - Will It Blend? - iPad


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness. mg:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2010)

They don't make them like they used to


----------



## Banned (Apr 5, 2010)

Daniel said:


> They don't make them like they used to


 
The iPad or the blender?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2010)

Both, I guess.   I would rather have the blender


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I love a good blender.


----------

